# Talapia



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

I just baught my P some talapia, figured he'd like some after constantly being fed pellets for some time now... 2 months traight piror from being fed bloodworms for like 1 year lol.

Wondering, i heard something about garlic helping him smell or sense it stronger...

Can anyone clarify on it for me please?

Also, information as in, garlic leaves, powder or something

thanks!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

It a garlic extract you can pick up at most pet stores but all my fish eat it with out adding anything.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I would definitely try feeding it without any additives first to see if he takes it. If not, then you can start experimenting.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

This is the garlic stuff a lot of people talk about. Kent Garlic Xtreme


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmm, my pirhana's a little ass about talapia... i dont think he likes it at all... guess he's just to much into hikari bio gold + , sucks cause i baught 1/2 pound of talapia lol... guess the next thing ill try is shrimp =)


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Your P will take tilapia over time...Just be pateint. It's always hard trying to intoduce a new food to a P when it's had a steady diet of something else. All my P's current diet consist of 75% tilapia.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

SORRY double post mods please delete this if u can.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

He eat's it sort of.... The last 4 times i tried giving him a peice ---------------------------- that long, (its that size just about all 4 times) he would bite it and take some chunk's off it but wouldnt finish it all. Chunk's is a little over exagerative, more like nibble' sort of
Maybe it's because he like's them pellete size? lol...

For about 2 months i usetoo feed him 10 pellet's in the morning, and 10 pellets at night heh.... for some reason he doesn't like eatting that much now-a-days so i only give him 10 a day now


----------



## z0ne (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey guys, I just skimmed this thread. I *JUST* (as in ~5min ago) dropped two 1" slivers of tilapia fillets into his tank. I dangled them on the surface and moved it around a bit to try and stir up attention (no luck) then dropped them in. How long should I leave them in there if he doesn't eat it? I do not want to leave raw fish sitting on my newly pristine sandy bottom to develop bacteria.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

A couple hours should be plenty of time for him to decide to eat it IMO. I've left it in overnight, but it bounces my ammo off zero


----------

